
Ask HN: What's your must-have software for OS X? - kuwze
Just curious if anyone has any recommendations.
======
yarapavan
Search for previous HN discussions. Follow it up with:
[https://github.com/iCHAIT/awesome-macOS](https://github.com/iCHAIT/awesome-
macOS) [https://github.com/jaywcjlove/awesome-
mac](https://github.com/jaywcjlove/awesome-mac)

------
HarryMay
Music Recorder, if there are any thoughts bumps into mu brain after work, I
would be too tired to write them down. In that way, I would choose to speak it
out and record them. Moreover, if could be use to download many musics online
to make my own ringtone. Here is the reference:
[https://www.leawo.org/tutorial/how-to-record-music-on-
soundc...](https://www.leawo.org/tutorial/how-to-record-music-on-
soundcloud.html)

------
ilove_banh_mi
Without a doubt, Homebrew [https://brew.sh/](https://brew.sh/)

------
gigatexal
Brew and Xcode and spaces (window management). Everything else is stock.

------
johncoltrane
* Notational Velocity

* ClipMenu

* Flux (the new built-in Night Shift doesn't do it for me)

* Slate

* Macports

* NTFS-3G

* QuickCursor

------
0verl0rd
iTerm2 !!

------
billconan
photoshop

